# Now That's a VFD!



## frostheave (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a picture of the VFD that drives the pump motor at Pump Station 4 on the Alaska Oil Pipeline.  Pump 4 is located about 140 miles south of Prudhoe Bay and 150 miles North of the Arctic Circle.  What are the specs?  The VFD drives a 6,600 hp motor and supplies over 4.9 MegaWatts of power.  Pretty impressive!

Bob J


----------



## metalmole (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, a VFD with an entrance door.....who knew....


----------



## Wireaddict (Nov 2, 2013)

The biggest VFD I saw was in a 4 or 5 door electrical enclosure, ran on 480V 3 phase & powered a 600 hp fan motor for a dust collector at a foundry in Saginaw, MI.


----------

